

Trippy 3D projections onto buildings - pan69
http://www.projectiononbuildings.com/en

======
stavrianos
Anyone have any idea how this works? The images are very bright, and there
don't seem to be any issues with the buildings casting shadows on themselves.

If this is just a projector in front of the building, I've never seen a
projector that powerful. And the effect will break down at any other viewing
angle.

~~~
JoeH
I've been curious about this as well, I found this post by a guy who gave a
few details: <http://crustea.vjfrance.com/article-21479794.html>

    
    
      Tech specs:
      Here are a few few technical details, the biggest mapping I've ever done so far.
      * 6 * 20 000 lumens projectors, to project on the 160m x 10m facade.
      * We'll use high res visuals: 1024x768 on each projector, so the output image is 6144x768.
      * To stream such High res format, we'll have 2 "killer" media servers, to run very large video files.
      * We'll use the VJ software Arkaos 3.6 to control the video, with multi output and Midi support, we'll be able to synchronize the visuals together and stream Gigabytes of video very smoothly.
      * VVVV will be used to sequence and root midi MIDI signals between computers.
    

Edit: formatting

------
noelchurchill
This is why I follow HN... people post a lot of stuff that I wouldn't give to
hoots about but every now and then you find something really cool. This 3d
projections onto buildings is freakin cool!

------
seldo
Does anybody have any third-party video of these? I would like to see what the
effect is like when not viewed from exactly the right angle (and also proof
that it's not just fake).

~~~
bd
There were many other similar installations, see for example here:

[http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=3d+building+proj...](http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=3d+building+projection)

Edit: BTW based on author's comments on Vimeo, the first video (top right) in
the original post is indeed fake, second one (bottom left) is real one, from
live performance.

------
techiferous
Watching this in person, your eyes give you more depth information, so I would
imagine the 3D illusion is weaker.

